# Man, what a week with home theater, worst stuff happens to me I guess



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

First starts off with my Denon 2308ci arriving DOA. Messed with it for 2 days before finding out all outputs were dead. 

Then had to have Mitsubishi 65" DLP tv (wd-65733) taken for service. No green light flash codes. 
When turned on it would sometimes turn right off with a blinking yellow light (overheat) and once a red light. It would operate normally after a min or 2 off.
Livable, but factory warranty is up at beginning of next month. 
after 11 days tv still hasn't been looked at.

THEN...

Klipsch sent me some Quintet SL's that needed a signature to deliver. They tried to deliver:

Day 1: Not home, but no tag left on door, called fedex.
Day 2: Package Delivered w/ signature??????? No one was home!
checked office, no package.

Called fedex about 15 times in 2 days (no joke) and finally found it was possibly delivered to next door appt. They said driver is coming back to my appt today and we're going to the appt. where it was delivered. 

What really makes me mad is I went to other appt complex to the same # appt and asked if they received a package by mistake....uh...no....ahh

Home theater equip hates me I guess?
(/end rant)
-Nick


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

sqall12001 said:


> Day 1: Not home, but no tag left on door, called fedex.
> Day 2: Package Delivered w/ signature??????? No one was home!
> checked office, no package.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing fedex owes you a new one. How long do you reckon it will take for them to come good?


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, the driver who dropped it off is coming here in about 10 min? and we're going to the accindental drop spot. soooo, If nothings messed up I'll just complain and maybe get some free shipping or something out of it, but if not Klipsch I have a feeling will make things move along swiftly. (I work for a retailer of theirs) Fedex has everything documented including the package was dropped at the wrong spot by fault of driver (and not an error on the address) So It will move quickly or they will hear no end of me. I called them about 10 times just this morning trying to see what happened

If it needs reshipped, I will make fedex express ship it 1 day to my work for free.

Is it wrong of me to just want a working home theater setup???:duh::duh::duh:

-Nick


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh man that's horrible. I hope you get it all straightened out. Just think someday you will look back on this and laugh.:bigsmile:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well how did you go? 

No its not wrong to just want a working home theater, however the good ones always have hickups and take a little while to come together. Mine has taken 3 years and I am only working on the surrounds now.


----------



## sqall12001 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, Fedex picked up the package at the other appt. Kid opened it and ****, but didn't unwrap speakers!!!!!......I wanted to open package...o well. Kid said "I thought it was a present from my mom. I doubt your mom likes you enough to send you a $800 set of speakers knowing your a thief. and the driver even asked him (the first time if he was...my name..., So I'm really close to reporting him, b/c it's a federal offence and all, mail fraud, soo, ya.....


But....

Speakers all set up now, just ran audissey setup, and wife let me use her monitor for her computer (28" Hannspree) to play a few games on and watch some movies...

-Nick


----------

